# cool vid



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I found this vid on the Mudinmyblood home page under vid of the week. Check it out if you have not seen it.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

Kinda makes me want a Renegade


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah that dude was raising hell on them crush locks :slomo:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

slow motion driftin on dirt is always cool


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

on s-backs at that... That says allot for the suspension on the gade.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

The suspension of that bike is probable about as stock as the tires LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i bet the axles love his riding style  WTFO!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's another strictly Seth Rusell focused


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Very cool vids. Those guys ride hard. Looks fun


----------

